# Can Anyone Tell Me Anything About This?



## Toby1984 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've asked in various places before, but wondered whether some Brits might be able to help? It's been handed down to me through the family....

Thanks in advance, Toby


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Masonic watch. There are three or four currently on offer on ebay (using 'masonic watch' in jewellery & watches)e.g. Item No. 330472198018.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

An identical watch ( although in worse condition, broken chrystal , etc ) on a recent broadcast of "Flog it" was auctioned for Â£800.

There are some serious collectors of Masonic stuff out there.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

This looks a lot like a 30's Juvenia Masonic watch listed on the 'Grand Lodge of British Columbia & Yukon' website.

My link

(about halfway down the page)

The dial on yours has some slight differences though, and the hands are different.

There seem to be many variants of this kind of watch out there, including modern reproductions.

Not quite my cup of tea...but then i'm not one of those trouser-leg rolling, funny-handshake giving, secret society people.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

There are collectors of Masonic watches like everything else but i think a lot depends on the movement and the case material.

I have seen a silver cased one with a Levrette movement sell for hundreds but I had a brass cased swiss movement one that went for just over 40 quid :thumbsdown:

cheers

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

louiswu said:


> Not quite my cup of tea...but then I'm not one of those trouser-leg rolling, funny-handshake giving, secret society people.


Oooh! but you collect watches h34r: :hypocrite:

Enter into the realm of WISdom, my son :yes:

(That's why Mac wears two and three watches at a time, he's a Grand WISdomer) :lol:


----------

